# OPK Help - very confused



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

Hi 

Am looking for a bit of advice.  Whilst waiting to do our FET cycle I thought I would try OPK (again) but am now really confused.  Last month I used these I only got faint lines up to around ovulation and then got a darker line (still didn't go as dark as the control line though).  Did have a period about 14 days later so assumed I had ovulated.

However this cycle the line has been there since I started testing about 10 days ago and today its darker than it has ever been before (still not as dark as the control line).  Am a bit confused as I'm now on CD17 is this normal?  Do I just keep testing + it will get darker??.  I've never had a line darker than the test line in all the times I've used OPK - the only thing I've done differently this month is use Evening Primrose Oil, will this have affected it?? Arrgghh I'm really   now!!

Any help much appreciated xx


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

Can anyone help/advise?? please x


----------



## TamiJane (May 12, 2010)

Hi Harden

I'm no expert on these but didn't want to read and run.
On my OPK's i always had a line too and when it became darker i was OV but to be honest i couldn't get on with them as i found them too confusing as the line didn't always turn darker so i bought the CBFM which is much better as it tell's you exactly when you OV.
xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Harden77  I too brought CBM as it will take you your 1st peal and 2nd peak with smiley  so much better then OPK and I got mine from eBay for £35 with 20 stick.
Good luck sorry I can't help.
Becky7 xx


----------



## harden77 (May 28, 2012)

thanks both for your replies!  I'll see what happens this cycle & keep my fingers crossed xx


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello, Hope you had some more good results since your post. 
I use clerblue with a smiley face so it is all very clear and you don't have to guess. If you don't have it yet, amazon is the cheapest option.
I noticed that days of LH surge vary from month to moth, once I had it on day 13, next month on day 18 - That day I got pg.
Now after m/c I started testing again, its day 15 and still nothing. 
Good luck!! xx


----------

